# Arrays.fill() Problem



## NetPerformance (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo, 

Ich versuche Arrays.fill()   einzusetzen. 
Erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

Multiple Markers at this line
 - syntax error on token ")" delete this token
 - syntax error on token "(" delete this token

Was mache ich hier falsch ?

Gruß
Aaron



```
package test;

//import java.util.Arrays;

public class ArrayTest {

	int startIndex = 0;
        int endIndex = 5;
        int intFillValue = 9;
    
	int [] temp = new int[5];
	Arrays.fill(temp,startIndex,endIndex,intFillValue);
	//Arrays.fill(temp, intFillValue);
	//System.out.println(Arrays.asList(temp));
	//System.out.println(Arrays.toString(temp));
}
```


----------



## NetPerformance (8. Januar 2006)

oje oje.. 

Werde langsam müde.. die main Methode fehlt


----------

